# Ohio River 3-14-05



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishstixs called me yesterday morning around 11:00 wanting to know if i would like to go catch a few cats, at that time the temp was at 38 degrees . By 1:00 we were on the water and the temps had warmed up to where we had to shed our coats. I had a small channel in the boat with in a few minutes after putting out our rods.








Then fishstix followed up with another nice channel. 









Then we both started slam'n some blues.
















































.
We fished about 4 hours and ended the day with a 14 lber. each being our big fish . The water temp was at 43 compared to 38 last week so the bite should only get better with the rising temps.

GOOD LUCK AND GOOD FISHING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks..... for calling me........(jk)  
Glad to see some fish, I still have to renew my trailer & watercraft sticker, not to mention fishing licenses !! 
I'm starting to get the fever. What did you use for bait, were you able to find shad ?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW, those are some nice looking cats. Any good places to fish from shore for cats down there? I've got a brother on the north side of Cincy and am trying to plan a weekend of fishing with him down on the river.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim , Me and fishstix both went out with out one last week due to their computers being down. I finally made it down to dixie marine and got mine for this year. Never know when the man is gonna pull up and check ya out.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey twistertail check your pm's.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!!!Good job guys  The cats are starting to hit better


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Truck , it looks like the fish are ready for spring and starting to turn on with the warming water temps . We caught 10 on our trip out last week but the bites were real light with a lot of tap, tap, taps. 
We didn't get as many bites yesterday but the ones that hit took the baits hard.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish! Just makes me want to get out even more. can't wait till the cattin heats up in my area!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Jigger that is what I saw on Sat also,can't wait for a few more deg in water temps


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys.Now that i`m over this flu bug. Its time to hit the waters.Hope to see you on the water soon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,dave  
why do i have to live so far from the river?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys! I can't wait to hit the river for some Hybrid striper action! It's going to be a great year!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish guys. Hopefully the cats will be biting good this weekend as well.
Hey Truck have those stripers started to turn on yet?

Larry


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Guys, hopefully the bigger ones will be biting by the weekend.......Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Not yet Larry,but I will be checking this weekend


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm planning on going out this weekend to do some catfishing on the Ohio. I'm just not sure of what bait to use? Last year was my first year fishing for cats on the Ohio and I wasn't very successfull, I think partly because I wasn't using the correct bait. I've been told to use Shad, but how\where do I get them? I checked Cincinnati Wholesale Bait and they had frozen shad. Will those work or do I need fresh, live ones?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Frozen shad works ok,frozen skips work better most of the time  Alot of bait shops & paylakes sell them.Good luck


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Do any of the baitshops sell live skips or shad?


----------

